# At 18 weeks. New nickname:" chunky Monkry"



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

My little "Chunky monkey" just turn 18 weeks .


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ha. 
I would suggest Radar! :wild:


----------



## Dieter91 (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha! But he is handsome


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Ha.
> I would suggest Radar! :wild:


LOL!! I forward this picture to my nephew for update,She said: "Uncle Richard ,where is she"? I responded with:" look for the tongue,cause you can't see her teeth or eyes",


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

Dieter91 said:


> Haha! But he is handsome


Why thank you Dieter,I get a lot who thought she was a male too! Big girl she is...28.7 lbs! That's why we call her "chunky monkey"


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

chunky monkey, don't call her that in front of any dogs.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

aww she doesnt look chunky! verrrrry cute, love the black


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very pretty girl, thanks for sharing


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

ooooooo I'm gunna need to see more pictures of her!!!!:wub:
Gorgeous!


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

My sweet little girl...She's turning one next month.Happy Thanks Giving everyone!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Whoa! Chunky monkey got huge and grew into her ears! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Whoa! Chunky monkey got huge and grew into her ears! Happy Thanksgiving!


LOL! She sure did!! As a small pup,Our kids would have to share when giving hugs due to her size,Now,two of our girls can BOTH hugs her at the same time without getting into a dispute as to who turn it is... Happy Thanks Giving to you too!


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

She's "My Little Girlfriend"...Not so little anymore!


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

Can't believe my "little girlfriend" turn 3 already.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

She looks great! Well done!


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

RZZNSTR said:


> She looks great! Well done!


Thank ya, Sir!


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

" Chunky Monkey" April of 2016.


----------

